# 2002 honda wont drive or reverse



## dre2014 (Feb 13, 2015)

I have a 2002 honda foreman rucibcon trx500fa. When i put it into drive it and give press the throttle it feels like it wants to move but doesnt. I retrieved the code and it was 6 blinks stating the angle sensor or ecm. i do not have a spare ecm to use as a tester to verify if the ecm is bad. I tested the angle sensor and verified it was good. The bike does the same in reverse. When i start it up esp d1 d2 and gear position just flash. 

i was told by the previous owner he replaced the brains behind the light on the steering column. and also that when he previously had the problem he messed with the gear linkage to rectify it but hes not sure what he did.


----------



## dre2014 (Feb 13, 2015)

ok i got on it today and the d1 d2 and esp are all flashing still but it did drive foward i only drove it 10 mph but reverse sounds like its slipping any ideas?


----------



## dre2014 (Feb 13, 2015)

got on it again today and it will not drive foward it nudges foward but doesnt really move just nudges. reverse is still sounding like a slipping


----------



## dre2014 (Feb 13, 2015)

well turns out i was trouble shooting the wrong component while troubleshooting the angle sensor. I located the right component (angle sensor) and tested it and it failed. i bought another one for 100 dollars and installed it ( you must preload this sensor as per the service manual FYI) and the did the initialization procedure and all my problems are fixed! Hope this helps some one out in the long haul. I also set the gear linkage back to the factory settings which im sure had to be done anyways.


----------



## Snapdown2004 (Sep 4, 2015)

How do I preload a new angle sensor for a trx400fa?


----------

